# Ulnar Nerve in the arm



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been to the Doctors as my arm has gone numb on the inside from the wrist to the elbow.
It seems that a burn on the Iron at New Year has damaged the Ulnar Nerve.
Or that is what it might be but if the numbness travels any more from my elbow then he will send me to hospital for more investigations.
Has anybody done a similar thing.
It is different to trapping a nerve or a broken arm that has nerve damage.
It is burn damage and so is scared.
When I twist my arm there is a cracking feeling and it feels like water bursts out of it. (thats the only way I can discribe the pain.
When I put my arm down on a table it feels like a water bed.
Has anybody suffered this and if so how long did it take to get better? Is it going to be weeks or months as it has been 2 months now.
Mavis


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi locovan

Sorry to hear about your crocked arm.

Perhaps the attached web sites will give you an idea of the prognosis.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/ask_the_doctor/ulnanervedamage.shtml

https://www.google.com/health/ref/Ulnar+nerve+dysfunction

All the best and good luck.

David


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

spindrifter said:


> Hi locovan
> 
> Sorry to hear about your crocked arm.
> 
> ...


Thanks I have been looking all night for an answer 
I will have a look at your links.
Why is it when you are in the docs you dont ask all the questions?
Mavis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi david
The second link was the best and answered all my queries thankyou so much.
Mavis
https://www.google.com/health/ref/Ulnar+nerve+dysfunction


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

locovan said:


> I have been to the Doctors as my arm has gone numb on the inside from the wrist to the elbow.
> It seems that a burn on the Iron at New Year has damaged the Ulnar Nerve.
> Or that is what it might be but if the numbness travels any more from my elbow then he will send me to hospital for more investigations.
> Has anybody done a similar thing.
> ...


Hi Mavis

I have suffered from this when I fell through a roof in 1992 and one of my injuries was a traumatic dislocation of my left shoulder. Symptoms were tingling and electric shock like sensations running from my elbow to my wrist through to my hand. My little finger and the one next to it were totally numb on the insides of those two fingers. The skin there went soft and sweaty like. 
The whole thing took 18 months to re-generate. Be patient with it and good luck, it will return. 

steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Chigman said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I have been to the Doctors as my arm has gone numb on the inside from the wrist to the elbow.
> ...


Hi Steve 
Thanks that is what I wanted to know as I didn't know how long to let it go on for.
So its going to be along job then.
I never thought that the burn was that bad and I didn't really get symptons until after a Procession Catapillar in Spain dropped on my arm and then to my trousers but the doctor just laughed at me.
He said you have had a burn and that is the problem.  
Thanks again Mavis


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

locovan said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


I'm guessing your burn went quite deep ? I'm not sure exactly of the whereabouts (depth) the ulnar nerve lies at, but yours does sound a nasty injury. Hope your a quick healer. :lol:

steve


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The ulner nerve is quite shallow at the elbow - it's what you upset when you bang your "funny bone". It can be damaged in a variety of ways - mine has been upset by my particular form of arthritis and also by the way I lean on my desk at work. Do you do a lot of desk-work, and if so do you have a gel pad under that arm? If not, it is worth getting one. I have been told that my nerve damage may be irreversible - only time will tell.

You might find some anti-inflammatory medication (an NSAID) may help, but if you are thinking of taking some then look carefully at what medication (if any) you are already taking. Feel free to pm me if you need advice on medication.

I hope your hand and arm are better soon - mine's been numb for a year now and shows no real signs of improvement.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

MrsW said:


> The ulner nerve is quite shallow at the elbow - it's what you upset when you bang your "funny bone". It can be damaged in a variety of ways - mine has been upset by my particular form of arthritis and also by the way I lean on my desk at work. Do you do a lot of desk-work, and if so do you have a gel pad under that arm? If not, it is worth getting one. I have been told that my nerve damage may be irreversible - only time will tell.
> 
> You might find some anti-inflammatory medication (an NSAID) may help, but if you are thinking of taking some then look carefully at what medication (if any) you are already taking. Feel free to pm me if you need advice on medication.
> 
> I hope your hand and arm are better soon - mine's been numb for a year now and shows no real signs of improvement.


My burn is half way up my arm between my wrist and my elbow.
The numbness is from my wrist and 2 inches above my elbow and tonight has travelled about another inch up.
Im watching if my hand distorts in any way
I will get gel pad as that sounds a good idea.
I will Pm you to.
Mavis


----------

